# Frage zu baldigem VDSL 25000



## sYntaX (18. Juli 2009)

Nabend,
wir bekommen bald VDSL 25000 und da stelle ich mir die Frage, ob ich zusätzliche Hardware zu meinem Router brauche. Momentan besitze ich das Speedport W700V. Laut Spezifikationen besitzt es kein VDSL Modem, d.h. ich bräuchte das dazu passende VDSL-Modem Speedport 300 HS. 
Der Verkäufer im Tcom Geschäft meinte aber, dass ich problemlos VDSL an meinem jetzigen Router ohne Zusatzhardware empfangen kann.

Was soll ich nun glauben?



Gruß sYntaX


----------



## Marc1504 (18. Juli 2009)

Das Speedport W700V kann DSL 25k. Eines der weingen Beispiele, wo ein TCom-MA Recht hat


----------



## sYntaX (18. Juli 2009)

Das ist super. Das heißt ich muss die Firmware meines Routers einfach updaten richtig?


----------



## ForgottenRealm (18. Juli 2009)

Ein Firmwareupdate ist nie verkehrt bei Routern


----------



## sYntaX (18. Juli 2009)

Ok, danke


----------



## Overlocked (18. Juli 2009)

Nein kann er nicht! Die einzigen Router die ein VDSL fähiges Modem besitzen sind die W721V und 920V die anderen BRAUCHEN ALLE UNBEDINGT EINEN W300HS! Steht sogar auf der Website als Spezifikation. Bei Wechsel auf VDSL solltest du normalerweise den Speedport W721V kostenlos zugeschickt bekommen.

LINK


----------



## sYntaX (18. Juli 2009)

Das dachte ich eigentlich auch. 
Nur habe ich heute beim Kundenservice angerufen und die haben mir gesagt, dass ich keine Zusatzbox brauche. Ich habe extra nochmal nachgefragt, aber die am Telefon meinte, dass der W700V laut System VDSL-fähig sei. 

Ich warte erstmal ab. Der Verkäufer hat mir versichert, dass ich einen Router aus dem Shop erhalte, falls mein Router kein VDSL unterstützt.


----------



## Overlocked (19. Juli 2009)

Wird er auch nicht, wenn wäre es eine große Überraschung!


----------



## K3n$! (23. Juli 2009)

Nabend,

bin auch seit 1.7. VDSL-User , allerdings haben wir die 50er Leitung genommen^^

Wechselst du den Provider oder nur den Tarif ?

Weil das bei uns so war, dass Anbieterwechsler die 100€ Bonus bekommen haben.

Die sind für die beiden Geräte: Den Media Receiver sowie den Router W721v. 

Zu deinem Router: t-online Hilfe 

Sprich du kannst mit diesem Modem kein VDSL 25 empfangen.

Stehe für Fragen gern bereit 



Greetz K3n$!


Edit: Zu voreilig gepostet, der Link ist ja bereits vorhanden


----------



## sYntaX (24. Juli 2009)

Nene, wir sind Stammkunde bei der Telekom. Das Problem ist, die haben die Aktion abgeblasen und jetzt bekommen wir doch kein VDSL -.- 
Es sei denn ich bestelle das ganze mit Entertain, was wir aber nicht gebrauchen können...

Ich hoffe, dass die das nur gemacht haben, um pünktlich zum Bundesligastart ihre Liga-HD Angebote usw. zu verkaufen.


----------



## K3n$! (25. Juli 2009)

VDSL gibt es, soweit ich weiß, auch nur in Verbindung mit Entertain, wobei ich sagen muss, dass das Fernsehen von vorher analogem zu jetzigem (digitalen) sich stark verbessert hat.

Gerade die HD Sender, die man vielleicht nich unmittelbar mit analogem Fernsehen vergleichen kann, sind in ihrer Qualität ein Genuss für die Sinne ;-D


Btw: Ich hab grad was in deiner Sig gesehen, ich schreib dir gleich mal ne PN.


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## Overlocked (26. Juli 2009)

Ja kann ich zustimmen, AnixeHD ist eine optische Augenweide Es gab allerdings vor kurzem eine Option bei der du VDSL 50 zu dem Call and Surf Plus Paket hinzubuchen konntest...


----------



## sYntaX (26. Juli 2009)

Richtig, das haben sie ja wieder rausgenommen^^


----------



## NCphalon (27. Juli 2009)

naja HD macht aber auch nur mit em entsprechenden fernseher sinn... bei unserer röhre sieht ma jede menge extrapolationsfehler...


----------



## Overlocked (28. Juli 2009)

Wer hat denn schon noch eine Röre 
Aber auch mit sieht es gut aus


----------



## AMD64X2-User (28. Juli 2009)

> Wer hat denn schon noch eine Röre



Ich hab nen Röhren Fernseher und nen Röhren Monitor!


----------

